# Up for adoption, North Wales



## IndyGoJones (Dec 31, 2011)

Please delete this post, thanks.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Do you mind if I post about the mice on a mouse forum I go on? There are usually people who are after mice on there. I would take them myself if I was nearer, Im sure they would love living with my girls but Im in West Yorks so too far .


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2012)

Shame you're so far away, I miss having mice about the place


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Just a thought. As these small furries don't live too long, wouldn't it be a simpler option to keep them until they pass away and then consider getting a friend for your dog once that happens? I just feel that this sort of thing happens very often and the small furries are rehomed to make way for another animal. I find it quite sad.

Anyway hope you get good homes for them if you are rehoming them.


----------



## IndyGoJones (Dec 31, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Do you mind if I post about the mice on a mouse forum I go on? There are usually people who are after mice on there. I would take them myself if I was nearer, Im sure they would love living with my girls but Im in West Yorks so too far .


No, we don't mind. Please feel free


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive copied and posted on the other forum, if I get any replies I will PM you. There is already a request for female mice in North Wales on there so if the poster hasnt found some already she might be interested in your girls.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive had a reply asking where abouts in North Wales they are based, could you PM me with the location if you dont want to put it on open forum please .


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Didn't you only just get the mice a couple of weeks ago? How long have you been planning on getting a second dog? I don't see why they should go tbh.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

cannot believe I almost let this person take on my two baby boys!!!! Thank goodness the size of the cage was enough a warning for me.


----------

